# The "Microsoft Store" app and local account



## balubeto (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi

With Windows 8.1 Update, I use some local account. 

When I log on to one of them, I open the "Microsoft Store" app and I access through a Microsoft account. 

At this point, I noticed that my local account is completely switched to the Microsoft account. How come? How do I prevent this?

Thanks

Bye


----------



## Axephilic (Jan 4, 2009)

The account should never switch itself..

You would have to sign up with an email, your name, birthday, etc. Without that information it wouldn't make a Microsoft account. But, in order to download apps from the Store, you are required to use a Microsoft account. The only exception I've seen is the 8.1 update from the Store. You can download that using a Local account.


----------

